# Problema aggiornamento wine [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da topic, cercando di aggiornare wine ottengo un'errore che non riesco a decifrare

```
* ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.3.0 failed:

 *   you need gcc-4.4+ to build 64bit wine

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3351:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           use win64 && die "you need gcc-4.4+ to build 64bit wine";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/work/wine-1.3.0'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/wine-1.3.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/wine-1.3.0:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.3.0 failed:

 *   you need gcc-4.4+ to build 64bit wine

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 3351:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           use win64 && die "you need gcc-4.4+ to build 64bit wine";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/work/wine-1.3.0'
```

La mia situazione è questa

```

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-1.3.0 [1.2] USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko gphoto2 hal jpeg lcms ldap mp3 ncurses opengl oss perl png scanner ssl threads truetype win32%* win64* xml -capi -custom-cflags -esd -fontconfig -gnutls -gsm -jack -nas -openal -pulseaudio -samba -test -xcomposite -xinerama"
```

Inutile dire che ho impostato le USE per questo pacchetto +win32 +win64 e secondo me le gcc sono a posto

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.4.3-r2  USE="fortran gtk mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"
```

Last edited by mrl4n on Thu Aug 05, 2010 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

come dice il messaggio d'errore:

```
 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0', 

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0'. 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/build.log'. 
```

spesso del log basta l'ultimo errore, ma per completezza lo pasterei completo su tipo pastebin.com per evitare di far diventare il post illeggibile.

ciao

----------

## mrl4n

Mi chiedo com'è possbile che sul sistema ci siano installate 2 versioni differenti di gcc

```
# emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0

Portage 2.2_rc67 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q8300_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 04 Aug 2010 19:15:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r2, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.1-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news nostrip parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                               

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at/ "                                   

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"                                                          

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                           

LINGUAS="it"                                                                

MAKEOPTS="-j5"                                                              

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                              

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                      

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                      

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                   

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                      

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/dottout"                         

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aften alsa asf avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde lame lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin odcb ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 readline reflection sasl scanner sdl session spell spl sql ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd tiff timidity truetype unicode usb vorbis w32codecs webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="*" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Prima di martoriare il sistema mi chiedo, posso rimuovere le gcc 4.3.4 e lasciare le 4.4.3?

----------

## ago

Serve l'errore specifico nel file build.log

----------

## mrl4n

Dubito, anche perchè non mi dice nulla che ancora non so

```
 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m CPV:  app-emulation/wine-1.3.0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m REPO: gentoo

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m USE:  X alsa cups dbus elibc_glibc gecko gphoto2 hal jpeg kernel_linux lcms ldap mp3 ncurses opengl oss perl png scanner ssl threads truetype userland_GNU win32 win64 x86 xml

>>> Unpacking source...

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.3.0 failed:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   you need gcc-4.4+ to build 64bit wine

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m Call stack:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m     ebuild.sh, line  48:  Called src_unpack

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   environment, line 3351:  Called die

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The specific snippet of code:

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m           use win64 && die "you need gcc-4.4+ to build 64bit wine";

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0',

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.3.0'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/build.log'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/temp/environment'.

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.3.0/work/wine-1.3.0'
```

E' corretto avere due versioni diverse di gcc sullo stesso sistema?

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
gcc-config -l
```

guarda quel che hai e poi fai

```
gcc-config <versione che vuoi tu> 
```

ah, e poi un bel

```
revdep-rebuild -i -p
```

non guasta mai

----------

## mrl4n

Il sistema puntava alle gcc-4.3.4...grazie, anche oggi ho imparato qualcosa di nuovo.

Posso chiaramente rimuovere quelle più vecchie.

Una buona guida per wine?

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah... penso che non ci sia molto da sapere su wine.

```
winecfg
```

 gestisce la configurazione di wine

```
wine <file.exe>
```

esegue    :Wink: 

----------

## mrl4n

Il mio problema è proprio quello di configurarlo come si deve, perchè noto problemi nell'uso di diverse applicazioni.

----------

